# Devils Lake Fishing Report 9 / 12



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cooler weather and the start of hunting season's resulted in fewer fisherman 
making it out this past week. Those who have ventured out continue to report 
good success on walleyes with most all presentations. Some of the better spots 
this past week have been the golden highway, the humps, & Patience Point in the 
Flats; the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area on the Main Bay; and Foughty's and 
Birkland's Points in East Bay. Anglers are reporting that trolling cranks and 
bottom bouncers with spinners have been producing the best. Pike fishing 
remains fair with fish being caught along with walleyes in most areas. Perch 
fishing remains fairly good in Creel Bay, but the fish are smaller than in past 
years. White bass fishing remains spotty. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

